# Make it to Germany



## judge (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi All,

I have sent my documents to team of Make it to Germany Indian Office. I have submitted my document in February. But, I haven't receive any response from them till date. What should I do now? 

Regards,
Manpreet Singh


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

"Make it in Germany" is an information portal. They do not offer visa or job placement services.
Why did you send them your documents and what do you expect from them?
You may want to contact them directly at one of their offices (there are three in Australia, where you currently reside according to your profile).


----------



## judge (Nov 27, 2013)

beppi said:


> "Make it in Germany" is an information portal. They do not offer visa or job placement services.
> Why did you send them your documents and what do you expect from them?
> You may want to contact them directly at one of their offices (there are three in Australia, where you currently reside according to your profile).


Thanks Beepi,

Sorry I have wrongly selected I am from India. They have asked me to submit documents they said, they will reply if I am qualified. Can you assist me in that procedure. I shall be thankful to you.

Regards
Manpreet Singh


----------

